# Google maps overlay with no sim slot



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry if this has been covered off before but can I get the definitive word on whether this is possible without a SIM card slot?

I have sat nav,l however there is no option on my 2017 TT for google maps.

Is there ANY way to activate it via say Carista or suchlike, and use my phones data to populate the map imagery?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I wouldn't waste any time or money chasing it anyway. It's going to be killed off next year as the car will no longer meet the hardware requirements. Presume Audi have updated for the new facelift.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

phazer said:


> I wouldn't waste any time or money chasing it anyway. It's going to be killed off next year as the car will no longer meet the hardware requirements. Presume Audi have updated for the new facelift.


Shame, the standard maps are pretty ugly. Functional, but ugly.


----------



## pistonbroke (Jun 3, 2019)

I WiFi hot-spot my phone, then link the car to it via the mmi. I get google maps with no sim in the slot.


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

I used to use my wi fi hot spot on phone then used a three 24 month data only sim off Amazon. 
Phone used to sometimes take ages to link automatically but sim works straight away.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm not sure what you mean by overlay. Google maps and Waze both become an option when you connect a phone with Android Auto. No idea what happens with iphone.
I use the inbuilt satnav though. It is a much clearer display and easier to control.
You need a decently powerful phone to run this stuff.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

pistonbroke said:


> I WiFi hot-spot my phone, then link the car to it via the mmi. I get google maps with no sim in the slot.


The original poster doesn't have a sim slot, this approach doesn't work properly unless you have a sim slot.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

gAgNiCk said:


> pistonbroke said:
> 
> 
> > I WiFi hot-spot my phone, then link the car to it via the mmi. I get google maps with no sim in the slot.
> ...


Exactly. Wondering if something like Carista can enable the options that someone with a sim slot would have. After all it's software based.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Snake TT said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> > pistonbroke said:
> ...


I had a crack at enabling this without a sim slot using VCDS, activating the options mentioned above. As a software expert, I concluded that it can not be enabled reliably with this hardware setup and hence is a waste of time.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

pistonbroke said:


> I WiFi hot-spot my phone, then link the car to it via the mmi. I get google maps with no sim in the slot.


PB
How does this work?

I don't have the tech pack/sat nav/carplay or a sim slot but I can see in the menu an option for WIFI.

Is there a way of displaying your phones image/or google maps on the VC without satnav/carplay just through wifi
the head unit is MIB2.

I have the xcarlink but not got round to installing it yet.

Also is there a way of bluetoothing google maps sound through the car speakers if I use the mobile as sat nav?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I have google earth on mine without sim slot by using my phone as a hotspot but as mentioned it's not reliable enough and can take an age, it's just a gimmick, I use the regular nav
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> I have google earth on mine without sim slot by using my phone as a hotspot but as mentioned it's not reliable enough and can take an age, it's just a gimmick, I use the regular nav
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Would it be possible for you to document the exact steps that you used to achieve this result - without a SIM slot?
My user manual supplied with the car is very confusing!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Steve2017TTS said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > I have google earth on mine without sim slot by using my phone as a hotspot but as mentioned it's not reliable enough and can take an age, it's just a gimmick, I use the regular nav
> ...


Seconded, I don't have a sim slot and I have trawled the settings trying to find some way to activate it using my phone as the data source. I eventually decided that if you don't have a sim slot then the options are not even present for you to configure?


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

The novelty of Google Maps wears off pretty quickly to be honest - you really aren't missing much. I just use the standard maps now. Clearer, and easier to use.

I'm tethering my phone, but don't know if you get this option if you don't have a sim slot.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

As others have mentioned, I confirm again that google maps can not be enabled reliably without a sim slot, give it up already! The instructions are listed in the vcds coding thread, by all means give it a whirl to prove to yourself that it is not possible...


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

gAgNiCk said:


> As others have mentioned, I confirm again that google maps can not be enabled reliably without a sim slot, give it up already! The instructions are listed in the vcds coding thread, by all means give it a whirl to prove to yourself that it is not possible...


I think you are missing the point. I too agree that it probably can't be done, HOWEVER, there are people claiming they have done it by tethering their phone even though they don't have a sim slot. I am just trying to establish how that is possible because I don't believe the relevant options exist in the menu to do this. It may be the case that they DO have the relevant options due to having nav enabled after market for example. Unfortunately every time I see those comments they are never followed up with "this is how you do it".


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

I have done it, the vcds instructions are on this forum, easy to find with a search. After you enable it you will understand my point...


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Try to code the 5f like Is write on the the apposite thread (pag. 99/100/101/102). My Google Maps (with retrofitted navi and NO sim world) only when TMC appears. When the TMC is not present the menu to view Google Maps Is not present!
But 3/4 Times in 10 ignition the TMC works and I can use the wonderful view of Google Maps on VC. The original Maps "fanno cagare" (are shit) :lol: di


----------

